# trip to the range



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

I went today for a lil stress relief and hang out with the gray headed crowd.I can still hit well but had a weird experience.The stalls are narrow so when my cz82 flings the cases I get hit alot without fail I wind up with cases in my wheelchair.I was firing a cyle and the next thing I know a case went down the crack of my hiney.Boy talk about an eye opener.I need to make sure I wear a long tshirt next time.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

You have to watch out for those crack shots..........


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sounds like a long tailed shirt would be a real wisecrack.....JJ


----------

